# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Sommerjob an einer surfschule

## leoschneo

hello, hello!
ich bin momentan damit beschftigt den sommer zu planen. ich bin begeisterte surferin, wenn auch noch kein pro., aber wrde eben gern fr ein paar wochen ans meer um so oft es geht surfen zu knnen. da kam mir die idee, mal bei surfcentern nach einem sommerjob zu fragen. vielleicht kann man ja auch ein praktikum machen. da wollte ich mich mal umhren ob mir vielleicht jemand n paar hilfreiche tips geben kann, oder einfach nur von seinen erfahrungen berichten will. 
liebe gre leo

----------

